

Visualising Eventlet - colinhowe
http://www.colinhowe.co.uk/2011/aug/17/visualising-eventlet/

======
andrewgodwin
Interesting - we run a pretty large entirely eventlet-based system, so I'm
excited to try this out on that. That said, our threads often number in the
thousands, so I'm unsure how this would cope with that.

~~~
colinhowe
I've had it running for about five hundred concurrent. I purposefully made it
something you have to checkout yourself so that it's trivial to add filters in
if you want to limit what you're seeing.

------
rdtsc
We use eventlet heavily and this is great. I have always wanted something like
this.

